# Falla con consola Behringer!



## mixero (May 5, 2012)

Buenas amigos del foro de electronica!

Antes que nada, estuve buscando y leyendo en el foro este problema que tengo yo pero no consegui nada similar a mi caso..

Les explico! Tengo una consola behringer 1622fx que luego de un bajon de luz y apagarla, al dia siguiente me consigo la sorpresa que no encendia en nada!

La desarme revise la fuente y tenia unos diodos rectificadores dañados (marcaban 001 en mi tester en ambos lados), los cambie y por si acaso tambien los TIP31 y 32 que hay pero ahora la consola al encenderla, el led AZUL parpadea a razon de una vez por segundo y se escucha un TIC TIC pero el voltaje del phantom funciona bien!

Ahora lo curioso del caso es que cuando la fuente no la conecto a la placa principal, me da todos los voltajes exactos pero al conectarla, no marca ningun valor y el condensador del filtro  que viene del puente rectificador, solo marca 360V en un sentido pero no al contrario (bueno tambien TODOS los condensadores de la placa me dan un voltaje en un sentido pero del otro no, aunque el tester me indica que tienen la polaridad correcta!)

He revisado todo en la fuente y no consigo nada dañado (incluso resistencias SMD, etc etc).

Aqui le anexo el esquematico de la fuente! Ya se ha hablado de este tema en el foro pero no hay nadie que haya comentado esa peculiar pista del led que parpadea a razon de un segundo!

Ayuda por favorrrr =(!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

Levanta un extremo de las resistencias de 2,2KΩ que van a la base de T4 y T5 y mide tensión sobre los electrolíticos de 1000 µF.
Comprueba el regulador de 5V


----------



## mixero (May 5, 2012)

En esta fuente que no es la version "2" sino la "1" esas resistencias tienen un valor diferente (330 ohm) pero estan bien y los condensadores tambien! El regulador esta bien, envia sus 5v.

Todos los voltajes que dice en el esquema (incluso los 48v) del phantom salen correctamente (+-15, 48, 5, los gnd incluso el 12V pero no se utiliza en este mixer) pero cuando conecto la fuente a la placa de la consola, hace ese parpadeo en el led azul (el led de encendido).

Una pregunta tonta, medi el acoplador optico que trae las puntas del led interno (revisando el datasheet) es normal que me indique valores 930 entre las puntas 1 y 2 y viceversa??

Aqui el esquematico!

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/4N35.pdf

Por ser un LED, no deberia solo dar lectura en el sentido normal del diodo??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

mixero dijo:


> En esta fuente que no es la version "2" sino la "1" esas resistencias tienen un valor diferente (330 ohm) pero estan bien y los condensadores tambien! El regulador esta bien, envia sus 5v.
> 
> Todos los voltajes que dice en el esquema (incluso los 48v) del phantom salen correctamente (+-15, 48, 5, los gnd incluso el 12V pero no se utiliza en este mixer) pero cuando conecto la fuente a la placa de la consola, hace ese parpadeo en el led azul (el led de encendido).


¿ Que pasa con las tensiones al conectar el resto del circuito ?


> .....Una pregunta tonta, medi el acoplador optico que trae las puntas del led interno (revisando el datasheet) es normal que me indique valores 930 entre las puntas 1 y 2 y viceversa??


Nop, no es normal.
¿ Estas midiendo el opto sin retirarlo de la placa ?, eso te daría mediciones erróneas. 


> ....Por ser un LED, no deberia solo dar lectura en el sentido normal del diodo??


Sip


----------



## mixero (May 5, 2012)

Caen a valores .xx (osea 0.34v) aunque matienen todos sus polaridades..

Es de soladura superficial y no me es posible desoldarlo (no tengo una pistola de calor o similar)

esta bien jeje!

Pero el led parpadeando exactamente cada 1 segundo no indica nada?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

mixero dijo:


> _*Caen a valores .xx*_ (osea 0.34v) aunque matienen todos sus polaridades..


Esto te indica que hay un *"Bruto"* cortocircuito.

Revisa primero si no encuentras algo quemado.


----------



## mixero (May 5, 2012)

He medido cada componente (hasta las resitencias condensadores SMD) y marcan valores correspondientes. Lo unico dañado eran los diodos rectificadores que estan luego del transformador en los que todos marcaban 001 en el multimetro en ambos sentidos (en corto si o si jeje).

Aunque sigo sin entender porque sin conectarlo a la placa, todos los voltajes son correctos pero luego caen a 0v al conectarlo a la placa



Fogonazo me podrias decir como puedo medir el integrado TOP245Y??

Es que hice algo digamos tonto pero me funciono en cierta forma... Encendi la fuente de poder sin conectarla a la fuente y luego lo conecte (Encendido) a la placa y encendio! luego se apago "protegida" y 2 piezas se calentaron enormemente (el integrado que dije y un diodo rectificador. Solo uno!)



Creo que me dieron gato por liebre y por cuestiones de tiempo no vi...

No he explicado que es una fuente conmutada y los rectificadores que utiliza son del tipo rapido (HER303) pero el vendedor me dio unos 1N5408... Creo que solo busco lo basico del diodo pero no lo otro...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2012)

mixero dijo:


> ...Aunque sigo sin entender porque sin conectarlo a la placa, todos los voltajes son correctos pero luego caen a 0v al conectarlo a la placa


Eso es el indicio de un "Corto"


> ....me podrias decir como puedo medir el integrado TOP245Y??
> 
> Es que hice algo digamos tonto pero me funciono en cierta forma... Encendi la fuente de poder sin conectarla a la fuente y luego lo conecte (Encendido) a la placa y encendio! luego se apago "protegida" y 2 piezas se calentaron enormemente (el integrado que dije y un diodo rectificador. Solo uno!)


No se mide, lo único que puedes hacer es reemplazarlo y ver si uno nuevo te funciona.


> ....Creo que me dieron gato por liebre y por cuestiones de tiempo no vi...
> 
> No he explicado que es una fuente conmutada y los rectificadores que utiliza son del tipo rapido (HER303) pero el vendedor me dio unos 1N5408... Creo que solo busco lo basico del diodo pero no lo otro...


Los 1N5408 no sirven para fuentes conmutadas, es un diodo de uso general y allí corresponde una de alta velocidad de recuperación.

Tal vez, aunque poco probable sería que los diodos incorrectos provoquen una sobrecarga sobre el integrado TOP245.


----------



## djpusse (May 18, 2012)

lo que yo hice la vez pasada con una consola behringer que no le pude arreglar la fuente le puse una de pc y anduvo bien


lo que vos podrias hacer es conectar una fuente de pc a tu consola y probarla para descartar que el fallo este en la consola y no en la fuente


----------



## mixero (Jun 3, 2012)

Hasta que di con la solucion hace 2 semanas!!!

Por cuestiones de trabajo no pude responderles..

Les cuento!

Fueron los diodos rectificadores fast recovery y los tip31 y 32 que tenia la placa (que no eran los TIP31 y TIP32c, eran de otros codigos que no concordaban con lo que el circuito necesitaba) y listo!! Encendio y gracias a dios funciona! 

Para evitar sobrecalentamiento, a un lado de la rejilla de ventilacion, le tengo puesto un pequeño ventilador (de 4cm) extrayendo aire y la consola mas nunca se calento! Ha pasado 8 horas encendida y sigue muy muy fresca!

Un saludo y gracias a todos!!! Quien pueda interesarle esta falla, revise los TIP's, los diodos y verifique los voltajes de cada pin!


----------



## Jaime Pardo (Jun 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos los colegas, mi problema con esta consola es que tengo    6 canales que no me funcionan para nada, en el caso de los canales 1 y 2 el led de nivel esta constantemente encendido y por consiguiente no funcionan, logré conseguir el esquema y revisé todos los semiconductores, al igual que potenciómetros y hasta cambié los integrados 4580 de los canales 1 y 2, pero el problema persiste, no se que mas puedo hacer y por dicha razón recurro a ustedes, estoy sumamente urgido por solucionar este problema; de antemano muchas gracias y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## kukoko (Jul 5, 2012)

Por que no subes el diagrama para ver cual podria ser el problema amigo


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2012)

revisa si las tensiones de la fuente partida estan bien +/-15 o +/-18 y subi el esquema o fotos


----------



## Jaime Pardo (Jul 5, 2012)

Gracias por su amable atención amigos capitanp y kukoko, les comento que logré solucionar el problema a 4 de los seis canales averiados, encontré a la entrada de dichos canales 2 transistores en fuga (T13 y T14), pero en los canales 8 y 9 donde también encontré dichos transistores malos y los cambié la falla persiste; en estos dos canales tengo ruido y nada mas; adjunto archivo con el diagrama de canales a ver en que me pudieran colaborar, gracias de antemano.Las alimentaciones de los opam estan bien +15 y -15V.


----------



## isomon (Abr 7, 2013)

*H*ola ne*c*esito el dia*g*rama del power y la fuente de europower pmp5000 y pmp6000
ya *qu*e volaron los mosfet de ambos *,* consegui algo similar pero no son los nu*me*ros exactos si alg*u*ien me*_*los pudieran facilitar les agrade*c*eria y subire algunos diagramas similares , es el de pmh3000


----------

